# purple sanchezi?



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

im looking into buying one of these guys at 5" from MA.ca...just waiting for a quote on shipping and what not...but before i purchase i just wanted to know what you guys think about sanchezi's(for those of you who owned/own one).....i know they all have there certain personalities but im sure theres a majority of you who prefer these guys over others lol...just wanted some info(aggresiveness,shyness, etc etc etc)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont know about other people Sanchezis but mine are not shy, eat right in front of you and finger chaser...you can keep him for life in 55gallon with plenty of live plants and wood...it very nice and colorful about these fish. I am very satisfy with mine for sure.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

My purple form sanchezi (see link in signature for photos) is very aggressive. He is attracted to motion and lunges to the side of his tank if you wave your arm or something. He is also a very aggressive finger chaser.
~Taylor~


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i hear they are great fish... most ppl i talk to say the fish is not a shy fish sounds like 2P~2F and taylor are saying the sale thing

Get pics when you get it man


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

i had a sanchezi before and when he was at the stroe he was great but after i got him home he was a bitch always hideing behind the filter and never eating but i proibly just git a bad fish it is kinda hit and miss i guess


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

MIne wasn't too shy, it would cruise around the tank, if you wiggled your finger it would come check it out, wouldn't try and bite it or chase it, but was interested in seeing what it was. It was not really a shy fish, and it got along with many non-piranha species that I housed it with from time to time. I fead min e a strict diet of quarantined bettas (saimese fighting fish,) and I was never able to break it off of eating live only. They are beautiful little guys that don't have high mainteance demands, they could be kept in smaller tanks than most serras.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i emailed massive aggression and they told me that this guy eats like you wouldnt even imagine..which is great!im gonna get him sent to me for friday night although its gonna cost me 160.00 canadian(5") for this beast wich is really pricey compared to if i could go to a store around here(wich no store around here has them) but im just gonna say screw it hes to nice of a fish to let go and i wannt add to my collection









so far ive been hearing well about them so it wouldnt make sence not to buy him

thanks for the input guys!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Just remember every Piranha is different and good luck if you get it.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

does this look like a sanchezi to you guys??

they say hes about 4-5" but i see no red eyes

and the sanchezi's on massive aggresssion are the same size with red eyes


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

It does to me just remember the diet and water conditions play a big part also genetics. If you give him the best he will look the best he can.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

alright so ill stick to the massive aggression sanchezi...he looks absolutely beautiful and nice dark red eyes and hes the purple variation!even though hes about a 40 bux more its still worth it in the long run


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

bootdink said:


> i emailed massive aggression and they told me that this guy eats like you wouldnt even imagine..which is great!im gonna get him sent to me for friday night although its gonna cost me 160.00 canadian(5") for this beast wich is really pricey compared to if i could go to a store around here(wich no store around here has them) but im just gonna say screw it hes to nice of a fish to let go and i wannt add to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord, $160? How come Jones says Purple Sanchezi 5-6" = $65 on the massive Aggression CA thread on here? That is quite a discrepancy if you ask me!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

No sh*t are getting him from the US to Canada or in Canada? Good job Waxmaster now that I think about it.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

its the canadian massive agression...its 75 for the purple variant plus like 68 to ship and another like 18-20 for airline charges or sumthing like that he said.....very pricey but i want that guy right bad!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

No discount for being a Piranha Fury member or anything.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

should there be a discount lol?? that wouldnt be to damn bad at all!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

bootdink said:


> should there be a discount lol?? that wouldnt be to damn bad at all!


There is nothing wrong with asking.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ahhaa i just emailed him back and put the word in for the discount lol...although it appears that theres suppose to be some heavy snow for nova scotia this friday(when im suppose to pick him up) so ill have to wait till next week to get him


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I just hope you get that Discount and good luck on the Piranha when he gets there.


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

just bought a Sanchezi thru aqua scapes - 125 bucks, cool fish so far 4-5 inches only prob I see is he has a taste for feeders, cleaned out my cycle feeders in about a day and thats all he shows interest in, won't touch flake food or blood worms like my RB's - but good luck great fish


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

just odered him up through massive aggression.ca...he should be here monday night so ill post some pics up for you guys and let yas know how the ma.ca transaction goes!!hopefully all will be well

thanks for the input folks!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

FINALLY!!!!!! i get to pick this guy up tonight woooooooo....pretty happy about his arrival..ill also leave some feedback on packaging and what not from MA.ca and let yas know how it goes...im pretty sure it will go well but im sure some of yas would like to know....

woot woot


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wuz up bootdink wellcome to p fury ,,! its good to see a fellow nova scotia dude,,ware ya from Halifax?? that that makes 4 people from ns ive seen on here,


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

WHHAAAAAATS UPPPP!!! yea not alot of us nova scotians around here...nah im not from hali im from truro but its all good....


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

FIIIIIINALLLY>>>>>>> i just got this guy back from the airpost and let me tell you...he is absolutely beautifull....massive aggression canada packaged this guy 100% perfectly and i thought the sanchezi was gonna tear threw the container he was in soon as he seen light....he absolutley healthy as can be and looks ammmmmmmmaaaaaaazing.....cant wait to post pics for you guys....

and if your looking for p's in canada massive aggression canada is definetly a++++++

thank you ma.ca!!!!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

post those pics!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

best ones i could get so far....will definetly get more once he settles in some...hes still alittle stressed and doesnt have his full colors yet!


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

It looks great. I like the color though pics are kinda blur


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

yea those ones are blurry....im just waiting for him to settle in more and get the bright purple back....then ill post some even better pics!

without blurriness lol


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Massive aggression Canada and US are both awesome...Both Nate and Jones are great guys to talk to. I got a 4" Manny coming in next week and I can't wait!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks a bunch bootdink, im just reading this now...

glad he went to a good home, and most importantly, glad your happy...

all the best with him
jones


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

definetly gonna be hearing from me very soon muahahahha!!!

that compressus is looking mighty nice also and it just so happens i have another 55 kicken around who need's a new tenant!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

ya a compressus would be nice but look into there blue diamond rhoms and gold diamond rhoms. some crazy a$$ fish.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

a sanchezi is a very colorfull P and one of the better looking ones IMO..they are a cool fish to add to any collection

as with any P agression is hit or miss. The videos are a little dark but you can see how agressive they can be..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iePYeADZ0K0...ted&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io7C1OYcYQU...ted&search=


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

hopefully mine will turn out aggressive....and i cant wait for him to start eating and beef him up a little...

its going on 5 days now without any food....


----------

